# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Need a brining recipe for brining kingfish before hot smoking

## mikee

As it says, whats the go

----------


## veitnamcam

I would start with salt and water.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dino

Old standby is 1/2 brown sugar and 1/2 salt, this is a dry rub not a brine though. Can add all sorts to the basic, pepper, crushed fennel/corriander, chilli, whatever you like.

Leave on for a few hours, when I do trout I book fillet to open up(taking out the ribs and spine as much as possible), rub on mix and wrap in Muslin and hang in the breeze outside, overnight is fine. Smoke, put on toasted vogels with avocado and eat with a nice cold beer...kiwi summer!

Cheers

Dino

----------


## Munsey

> As it says, whats the go


We need a the pics and story first !

----------


## Spook

Split fish, place several hours in brine of salted water to remove blood, drain and put fish in solution of heavily sugared, salt, water and a couple of spoons of potassium nitrate...leave overnite in solution...drain and allow to semi-dry, smoke. Will keep for a week hanging in the pohutakawa tree at the beach or three weeks if you have refrigeration...that saltpeter gives it a special zing and is what preserves it.

----------


## mikee

> We need a the pics and story first !


Been in the freezer since Xmas, was hoping for 3-4 or 5 more to join it before dropping the whole lot at Aquafresh for smoking and vacuum packing but its going to be middle of winter before i get the chance to chase kingi's again and that will be off top of Durville. This one will be past it by then

----------


## Rushy

> I would start with salt and water.


But it lived in that all of its life.  How is another couple of days going to make any difference?

----------


## Munsey

> But it lived in that all of its life.  How is another couple of days going to make any difference?


You never heard  of tight as a fishes arse ! That's why !

----------


## Bill999

yea i want to take the step toward brining too, the best larger fish iv eaten have all been brined

----------


## mikee

Well thawed and filled the fish, its soaking now. Ended up using brine made up of 1 1/2 cups sea salt, 1 1/2 cups brown sugar and 3 liters water and chucked in some fresh thyme as well just for luck.
Will leave it to soak overnight and see what happens next

----------


## mikee

Pulled it from the brine tonight. Dried on tea towel. Made up mixture of thyme, brown sugar, golden syrup and maple syrup.
Borrowed my mates smoke box.  3 handfulls of manuka and 1 of apple sawdust
Hot smoked 

End result well 1/3rd of it

yum yum yum

----------


## Gibo

Looks terrible, send it up here i'll throw it out for ya  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks terrible, send it up here i'll throw it out for ya


You are generous to a fault.

----------


## Gibo

> You are generous to a fault.


Pity you got out of the trash game mate, may need a hand  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> Looks terrible, send it up here i'll throw it out for ya


Well I think it turned out OK for my first attempt. All vaccy packed and in the freezer now already for winter smoked fish pies. (well the stuff that didn't mysteriously disappear on the way to the vaccy packer is anyway)

----------


## Toby

> Looks terrible, send it up here i'll throw it out for ya



Send it through Wairoa and I'll get rid of some for you to make your job easier

Never seen fish smoked like that before lools good Mikee, gotta go fishing now I have something to try out

----------


## mikee

I would think Kawahi would do well smoked this way too.

----------


## Rushy

> gotta go fishing now I have something to try out


This is one of the things I admire about you Toby. You see stuff and you give it a go. That is the pioneering spirit that this country was built on.

----------


## veitnamcam

Did you smoke it in the bbq Mikee?

Car y i did similar was bloody nice.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Car y i did similar was bloody nice.


Ke?

----------


## mikee

Toby, If you are ever down this way, I'll do my best to get you out fishing for a day, or morning , or evening. VC can guide and apparently KG is quite a good burley provider.
I'll provide all the gear

----------


## Toby

> Toby, If you are ever down this way, I'll do my best to get you out fishing for a day, or morning , or evening. VC can guide and apparently KG is quite a good burley provider.
> I'll provide all the gear



Awesome offer. Will have to take you up on that some day. I've supplied berley a couple times but normally fine  :Grin: 

 Yeah kahawai would be what I'd try it on. Or mullet. I normally use brown sugar and salt with manuka chip

----------

